# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Is Caesarstone suitable for outdoors ?

## jiggy

I am building an outdoor kitchen , the kitchen will be exposed to the weather , eventually there will be some sort of cover but not completley sheltered, is Caesarstone suitable as a bench top or will the continuous exposure to the elements cause it to deteriorate? And what would be the alternative ?

----------


## johnc

Granite will hold it's polish in the weather (unlike marble) and is probably not that different in price as to be prohibitive.

----------


## Sybarite

Caesarstone is not UV stable hence not recommended (or warrantied) for outdoor applications. 
It is normally only the colour which suffers UV damage not the polymer bonding but pretty much any Caesarstone finish will look quite poor if the pigments begin changing and fading. 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
You could try polished concrete, a simple form work, bit of reo. Plenty of different mixes out there now, there are mobs out there that specialize in polishing and sealing...

----------


## jiggy

Probably not worth going with the polished concrete as in i need 4 smallish  irregular pieces  rather than one big piece. Can the polished concrete be done in a white colour?

----------


## Godzilla73

Prob not like Ice Snow Caesar but you can get white cement, most premix places have a display setup with different levels of "contamination" they call it. 10-15% of a different aggregate makes a bit of a difference. Bit of brown and some quartz is popular as are river pebbles...

----------

